# I can officially call myself a Beretta owner now



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Went to Academy on my way to shooting range today. The only Nano the store had on display, just followed me to the range. Put 74 rounds of 2 kinds of ammo both 115 grain (aluminum casing 34 rds and 40 rds brass casing) through the gun. All worked flawlessly, was able to put most of them where I aimed. Yes, I shot the gun right out of the box. Very impressive. Will be my CCW most of the time I believe. Thank you Beretta. 
---
James


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Great news and congrats! I've been very happy w/ all my beretta's. Well made extremely reliable pistols for sure.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I love em......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Another Beretta success story. I have gone straight to the range after I purchase my Berettas also.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

When I first wanted a pistol. Beretta 92 was on top of the list. But somehow, ended up with a Taurus PT-92 stainless. The safety location was the reason. Then, wanted to have a shorter one. Ended up with a Stoeger Cougar 8000F. Like them both. Like the Beretta design. I knew sooner or later will have a real one. I am very pleased to have this Nano. Kind of seeing a few more Berettas in the future. Only time can tell. He, he, he..
----
James


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 6 or 7 Berettas. I like them that much.

All are made in Italy. :smt023


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

I took my Nano right out of the box and it's been shooting just fine.124 grain rounds seem to be more accurate.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

*Getting better*

Put 122 rounds through Nano today. This time with 2 brands of 115 Gr JHP (Remington & USAammo), plus 20 rounds of Aluminum casing 115 Gr (Blazer). All without any hiccups. Now it'll go wherever I go. Thanks to Beretta again for making this small Nano a nice solid shooter. Very impressed. 
--
James


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I have fired more than 1,000 rounds through my Nano. What I have observed is the Nano is designed for 124 grain ammo. The cheap light loads you buy from Walmart (Federal Champion) had an FTE rate of 2% and S&B 115 fmj was .5%

I have had zero FTE with 124 grain ammo.(Wincester 124 NATO is ideal for target)

The Nano for a 3 inch barrel gun is dead on at 7 yards. I have never shot another pocket gun that is as accurate in fact it held its own against a Glock 26 and Beretta 92 at the same distance and both guns had longer barrels. I am a so so shooter and I can group 7 rounds at 7 yards in 1 1/2 inches. I can even hit an 8 1/2 x 11 inch paper target at 25 yards free standing 4 out of 7 shots and skilled shooters can hit human paper targets at 200 yards free standing and aspirins off fence posts at 7 yards. (no joke check out youtube) 

I have not read of another ccw as accurate as the Nano and most everyone who buys one reports the same accuracy results right out of the box. 

Russ


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

I love both my Berettas. I think the open slide design of these guns is classic and this doesn't even touch the fact that they are just rock solid and reliable as all get out. I purchased a 92fs Centurian specifically for CC. Love those Berettas.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Still waiting to get mine, paperwork is in progress. The more i read how reliable they are, the happier i get. LOL


----------

